# Knicks agree to trade for Portland's Sergio Rodriguez?



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ll_trade_rodriguez_to_knicks_on_draft_night/#

I seriously hope our draft pick isn't involved, but I have a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach as it's been widely reported Portland is looking to move (way) up in this draft. I like Sergio, but not for this pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Interesting move. No Rubio or Curry it seems.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Like I said, I have a sick feeling in my stomach that our draft pick is involved.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's no way that this involves your draft pick. 

The Blazers have no use for Rodriguez and want to shed the last year of his salary off their books. He's perfect for the Knicks because he's only signed for one more year. If he impresses, they have his Bird Rights and can re-sign him next season.

Do the Knicks have a trade exception? If they do, they're probably using that in this trade, and they likely only send back a second round pick.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> There's no way that this involves your draft pick.
> 
> The Blazers have no use for Rodriguez and want to shed the last year of his salary off their books. He's perfect for the Knicks because he's only signed for one more year. If he impresses, they have his Bird Rights and can re-sign him next season.
> 
> Do the Knicks have a trade exception? If they do, they're probably using that in this trade, and they likely only send back a second round pick.


The Knicks don't have a second round pick but they do have four different trade exceptions that could be used to acquire him for his salary.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So who else do the Knicks covet in the draft? I smell a trade


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Quite frankly, I like Sergio's game. He's shown that he can do a lot even with his given minutes, this is not a bad move.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

If it involves the first round pick it is.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

say goodbye to our future 1st round pick.......yea great move, after we bring him in, they can draft stephen curry to try to build the ultimate euro league team.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*They aren't giving a first for him*

He just isn't worth that kind of investment at this point. More likely a 2nd and some odds and ends.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

There's no way we give a first rounder for Sergio, he's not that important. Can we trade for cash straight up? How about an IOU, do those work?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Sergio is definitely an underrated player who I would love to have on my team. If the Knicks get him, he will succeed and show his potential while playing under D'antoni's system.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> There's no way we give a first rounder for Sergio, he's not that important. Can we trade for cash straight up? How about an IOU, do those work?


They can straight up trade one of their four trade exceptions to get him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sergio would be a good pick-up for us especially moving into the future. As long as we won't be shipping away our 1st round pick this year I'm all for it.


----------

